# Lofts and plants



## King James (May 18, 2008)

Hey, I would like to know If there are any plants,shrubs,flowers that should NOT be around a Pigeon Loft. I was thinking of planting some stuff around my Loft. I had a thought is any thing NOT good to be around a PIGEON LOFT.
So y'all let me know what ya think.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

King James said:


> Hey, I would like to know If there are any plants,shrubs,flowers that should NOT be around a Pigeon Loft. I was thinking of planting some stuff around my Loft. I had a thought is any thing NOT good to be around a PIGEON LOFT.
> So y'all let me know what ya think.


I found this -
http://www.robharvey.com/information/plants.html
Hope it helps
I'm in the process of doing the same thing!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

This might help 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/plants-foods-that-are-toxic-poison-to-pigeons-28857.html


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for posting the link, sreeshs.

Please have a look at the RESOURCES section in the PIGEON DAILY forum. You will be surprised at the wealth of information available there.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I would also avoid anything with thorns, like roses or pyracanthea. A young bird misjudging a landing could be badly injured.


----------

